# anyone watchin DD



## hwdeuce (Apr 6, 2010)

This show is great true southern hunting 
I'm jealous


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

They're trying too hard and it's gotta be in the top 5 of just plain stupid shows being aired. Like the calls/company, but the show is worthless/pointless.

Alex


----------



## hwdeuce (Apr 6, 2010)

I agree the calls/company aren't the best 
But the show is great to watch 
People love to judge


----------



## hak_65 (Jul 17, 2011)

I have several of their calls and they work great. My kids can make the Classic Commander work like a charm, their higher end calls do take more experience and consistency.

I think the show is hilarious. They act like a family, no swearing, and mostly no video games. :beer:


----------



## HugeBurrito2k6 (Oct 25, 2011)

Sorry to tell you all folks but do you know what this show and jersey shore have in common? UMMM EVERYTHING!

You can tell in all of their episodes that they are planned out and they are following a script. WHy do you think at the end of the show WILLIE reflects on what lessons they all learned from the events that happened? Otherwise the show would have no depth at all.

The Show is god awful and it exploits ******** and the outdoor way of life an overall an embarrassment to anyone who loves the outdoors and hunts for their own food. When i tell people that i hunt I HATE IT WHEN PEOPLE SEE A STUPID REALITY SHOW LIKE THIS and as a result compare me to these people and call me a *******. It is just plain embarrassing.

There is a time and place to wear your camo and your knee high boots.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I find the show a bit boring, but I still watch every one. It's still interesting to see duck hunters in the "lime light".


----------



## CrazyWalsh81 (Nov 30, 2011)

Its almost the same show they had on the the Sportsman's channel. The only diffrence is they don't show them ever actually shooting down ducks and they have a crazy scheme every week. Still an entertaining group of people. I'll watch it just for the simple fun of it, entertainment.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

I'm still trying to figure out how they shoot ducks out of these blinds they keep "fixing" when there isn't a drop of standing water around any of them. I saw some mud on the tires when they drove up to one but thats as close to water as I have seen around their blinds. They also complain about beavers "bustin their levees but beavers don't bust dams that are already built they just build more dams upstream. If you want ponds, beavers are the cheap way of building them.


----------



## clint_hay (Aug 25, 2010)

HugeBurrito2k6 said:


> Sorry to tell you all folks but do you know what this show and jersey shore have in common? UMMM EVERYTHING!


Not really....unless willie and phil are visit pumping in a club trying to take home a couple drunk grenades. or miss kay and corey are DTF and trying to sleep with any any fist pumping guido at a moments notice....then ya it would be like jersey shore.

Last i saw pauly d or ronnie were not cleaning catfish, frogs or ducks.....


----------



## hardcoredecs (Apr 22, 2011)

clint_hay said:


> HugeBurrito2k6 said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry to tell you all folks but do you know what this show and jersey shore have in common? UMMM EVERYTHING!
> ...


 Ha too funny hit the nail on the head there!  Duck commander is the only hunting show i can get the wife to watch with me.


----------



## HugeBurrito2k6 (Oct 25, 2011)

clint_hay said:


> HugeBurrito2k6 said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry to tell you all folks but do you know what this show and jersey shore have in common? UMMM EVERYTHING!
> ...


HAHAHA :withstupid: Do you know what a reality show is big guy? Let me inform you BIG COUNTRY! :rollin: I was not comparing the actions in the show to jersey shore if your brain can mentally process that but more the style of the show and what its main concept is.

A reality show is when a group of people follow a script or storyline if you will that instills a relatable experience upon its viewers. Yes i agree with you that this show has nothing to do with the style of Jersey shore obviously! Do you think all the roberstsons do is run around and kill beavers and and build duck blinds out of campers and get stung by bees and get arrested by local golf coarse patrol?!?! haha you are stupid if you think any of that is realistic.

But in the end it is a group of rich people running around a swamp that are pawns in a show. This show hits home with the ******** hicks and hillbillies and that is great and all


----------



## clint_hay (Aug 25, 2010)

HugeBurrito2k6 said:


> clint_hay said:
> 
> 
> > HugeBurrito2k6 said:
> ...


Whats really funny, everytime someone calls you out, or makes a reference, you always call them stupid, or their brain cant process it....quite funny actually. i get a kick out of it. i know what a reality show is BIG COUNTRY ha ha. any one with half a brain knows that.


----------



## HugeBurrito2k6 (Oct 25, 2011)

Whats really funny is all the stuff you post is proof that you are an uneducated person. What college did you graduate from? :thumb

BTW I will add this one question then.

If you knew that this show was a reality show and it appears that you have seen jersey shore which is also a reality show. How can you dispute the fact that these shows are both based on the same cheesy concept?? Yes we all know phil is not fist pumping and doing the jersey turn pike ohh smart one! Thank you for stating the obvious! :rollin: I may be rude and defensive but when someone of your intelligence gives me a dig I take it personally especially when you were never in this convo.

Dude give it up you are not smart nor are you the greatest hunter ever. I have seen some of your youtube vids as well and you literally almost shot your damn dog. Dumbest thing i have ever seen a hunter do. Ohh yeah don't let me forget that every other word you say is a curse word which just proves your extensive vocabulary.


----------



## clint_hay (Aug 25, 2010)

HA HA to funny!!! I am not an uneducated person...I do have a bachelors degree. The way you talk, you must have a PH D. And ive only posted one video on youtube, and i dont have a dog, so i have no idea what you are talking about.


----------



## hak_65 (Jul 17, 2011)

dakotashooter2 said:


> I'm still trying to figure out how they shoot ducks out of these blinds they keep "fixing" when there isn't a drop of standing water around any of them. I saw some mud on the tires when they drove up to one but thats as close to water as I have seen around their blinds. They also complain about beavers "bustin their levees but beavers don't bust dams that are already built they just build more dams upstream. If you want ponds, beavers are the cheap way of building them.


This is a complete guess, tides maybe? Not sure.



> When i tell people that i hunt I HATE IT WHEN PEOPLE SEE A STUPID REALITY SHOW LIKE THIS and as a result compare me to these people and call me a *******. It is just plain embarrassing.


You sir have some thin skin issues. You wouldn't want to be compared to an educated, self made millionaire? A person who almost any of us would trade shoes with in a heart beat?



> Sorry to tell you all folks but do you know what this show and jersey shore have in common? UMMM EVERYTHING!
> 
> You can tell in all of their episodes that they are planned out and they are following a script. WHy do you think at the end of the show WILLIE reflects on what lessons they all learned from the events that happened? Otherwise the show would have no depth at all.


What, the hell you say, they follow a script? How dumb do you think the rest of us are?

I see little similarities between these two shows. Clint Hay covered it


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

Will's wife is hot.

Alex


----------



## snow (Dec 7, 2007)

Ah com'on guyz,the show is good humor and clean fun,not any worse than "swamp people" and you get more laughs outof DD. :homer:


----------

